# Mr. Hardwick's: Competition Kicks!



## method1 (3/9/18)

*Competition time!
Can you beat our dodgy goalie?*

Post a screenshot of your high score and the highest score on *Monday 10th September* will win a special *Mr. Hardwick's Prize Hamper!*

*Play the game here:
http://mrhardwicks.com/kick/*

Will work on phones and desktop computers!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/18)

Cool game

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/18)

I cant seem to beat my best  PS not entering but that was fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)

I better get practicing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (3/9/18)

Nice one @method1....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (3/9/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (3/9/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Nice one @method1....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@shaun2707 Jeez well done on that bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (3/9/18)

Hey guys! We tweaked the game difficulty to make it a bit more challenging and increased the penalties to 25 - enter as many times as you like!

You may have to reload the game to update or load it in another browser, or clear your cache

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)

method1 said:


> Hey guys! We tweaked the game difficulty to make it a bit more challenging and increased the penalties to 25 - enter as many times as you like!
> 
> You may have to reload the game to update or load it in another browser


You don't think it was difficult enough @method1

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spyro (3/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (3/9/18)

method1 said:


> Hey guys! We tweaked the game difficulty to make it a bit more challenging and increased the penalties to 25 - enter as many times as you like!
> 
> You may have to reload the game to update or load it in another browser, or clear your cache


Does this mean all entries with the 15 attempt scores are invalid?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (3/9/18)

Let’s try this one....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (3/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Does this mean all entries with the 15 attempt scores are invalid?



No,will count those scores if people don't want to replay, but obviously people can score higher now with 25 penalty kicks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (3/9/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Let’s try this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's over 200 points per kick. I have no idea how you do it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapessa (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (4/9/18)

Getting there....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

Trying as well but can't get close to @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/9/18)

Wow...hard work this.... Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (14/9/18)

Congrats @shaun2707 - please send me your shipping info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/9/18)

Congratulations @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (14/9/18)

Congratulations @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (14/9/18)

method1 said:


> Congrats @shaun2707 - please send me your shipping info!



Awesome! Thanks a lot @method1. Nice comp and a lekker way to win something just by playing a game or 2. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome! Thanks a lot @method1. Nice comp and a lekker way to win something just by playing a game or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmmm i think you need to come visit again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (14/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hmmm i think you need to come visit again



A plan can be made- that’s if what you dig is in the hamper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (14/9/18)

Congrats @shaun2707 hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

